# GM Ernesto Presas seminar



## DWright (Jul 6, 2002)

I just finished a 6 hour GM Ernesto Presas seminar.  I was the only non-IPMAF person there, and the only person on the floor that had never studied Kombatan.  

It was amazing.  We spent the entire day on footwork, and the flow.  Some of the information was similar to techniques I had learned from Professor Remy Presas, but other drills and techniques were new.

To start off the courtesy is done with left hand out right hand on chest.  I was informed promptly that the other way is issuing a challenge.

I also was shown a 14 count striking pattern for double baston training.  The drills that followed were pretty intense.  (I hope I remember some of them later.)

The flow drills and techniques were fun to work, and I felt that I left the seminar with a new understanding of incorporating the flow into sparring, and other techniques.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> 
> *
> To start off the courtesy is done with left hand out right hand on chest. I was informed promptly that the other way is issuing a challenge.
> *



Respectfully diverging slightly from DWright's topic, if you have an opportunity to train with MARPPIO, they have two practices which are practiced and held differently from the other MA organizations:

I) They have reserved the black and red striped belt exclusively for their father, GM Remy A. Presas.  So out of respect, it is not worn.  They have other colors to represent all ranks especially for Lakans and higher.

II) The respect portion of our MA bow which in the Filipino culture is used to show respect for elders (the back of your right hand is raised and pressed on your forehead), has been reserved to show respect only for their father as well and is not practiced.

They were caring people and did not chastise nor rebuke anyone for inadvertantly displaying these practices however, these practices were personally refrained out of respect for them in helping them show respect for their father.

I am not an official representative of MARPPIO and I am sure DPRESAS (Demetrio) can better explain with more detail.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Jul 9, 2002)

GM Ernesto Presas did a longer tour in Denmark two month ago. 
He was "flying" - he just had surgery but was on the floor demonstraiting different weapons with flow, speed and power.
We were getting deeper into the art of Kombatan and the main topic were double stick, empty hand and flow.
His attitude is more like a grandfather towards the people who attended - one could see that he really enjoyed and loved teaching his art to people that were interested in learning.
:asian: sincerely knifeman.dk


----------

